# [SOLVED]Fehler beim emerge von Xorg X11

## sense.d

Hallo ...

Ich möchte enlightenment installieren und da das nunmal X benötigt , merged er auch xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1

nach ungefähr 1 stunde kompilieren bricht er mit folgendem fehler ab:

```

make[5]: *** No rule to make target 'courB14.bdf', needed by 'courB14.pcf.gz'.

Stop.

make[5]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1/work/xc/fonts/bdf/75dpi'

make[4]: *** [all] Error 2

make[4]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1/work/xc/fonts/bdf'

make[3]: *** [all] Error 2

make[3]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1/work/xc/fonts'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1/work/xc'

make[1]: *** [World] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1/work/xc'

make: *** [World] Error 2

!!! ERROR: x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1 failed

!!! Function build, Line 954, Exitcode 2

!!! make World failed

!!! If you need support ...

```

Ich hab auch schon probier die distfiles zu löschen und alles neu anzufangen, bzw mal mit , mal ohne USE-flags...

-> immer derselbe fehler

bitte daher um Hilfe...Last edited by sense.d on Mon Apr 18, 2005 8:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sense.d

hier noch meine emerge --info

```

doppelherz root # emerge --info

Portage 2.0.51.19 (default-linux/x86/2005.0, gcc-3.3.5, glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1, 2.6.11-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.11-gentoo-r6 i686 Pentium III (Katmai)

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.16

Python:              dev-lang/python-2.3.4-r1 [2.3.4 (#1, Mar 11 2005, 15:25:47)]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.4-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.59-r6, 2.13

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.5, 1.4_p6, 1.6.3, 1.9.4

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.10-r4

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.8.1-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 3dfx X X11 alsa apm arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts crypt cups divx4linux emboss encode foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gtk gtk2 imlib ipv6 jpeg kde libg++ libwww mad mikmod motif mp3 mpeg ncurses nls oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline sdl spell ssl svga tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts voodoo3 xml2 xmms xv zlib"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CBUILD, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

doppelherz root #

```

danke für jede hilfe

gruß

----------

## sense.d

folgendes ist mir auf gefallen...

er meckert an verschiedenen stellen des compilier-vorgangs an dem verzeichnis /var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1/work/xc/fonts/bdf/75dpi/

nun hab ich folgendes probiert:

```

doppelherz root # ls /var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1/work/xc/fonts/bdf/75dpi/

UTBI__14-ISK8859-1.bdf     UTB___12.pcf.gz         courBO24-ISO8859-1.bdf     timB12.bdf  timI12.bdf

UTBI__24-ISK8859-3.pcf.gz  courBO08-ISO8859-4.bdf  helvBO14-ISO8859-2.pcf.gz  timB24.bdf  timR18-ISO8859-3.bdb

doppelherz root # rm /var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1/work/xc/fonts/bdf/75dpi/*

rm: cannot remove `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1/work/xc/fonts/bdf/75dpi/UTBI__14-ISK8859-1.bdf': No such file or directory

rm: cannot remove `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1/work/xc/fonts/bdf/75dpi/UTBI__24-ISK8859-3.pcf.gz': No such file or directory

rm: cannot remove `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1/work/xc/fonts/bdf/75dpi/UTB___12.pcf.gz': No such file or directory

rm: cannot remove `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1/work/xc/fonts/bdf/75dpi/courBO08-ISO8859-4.bdf': No such file or directory

rm: cannot remove `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1/work/xc/fonts/bdf/75dpi/courBO24-ISO8859-1.bdf': No such file or directory

rm: cannot remove `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1/work/xc/fonts/bdf/75dpi/helvBO14-ISO8859-2.pcf.gz': No such file or directory

rm: cannot remove `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1/work/xc/fonts/bdf/75dpi/timB12.bdf': No such file or directory

rm: cannot remove `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1/work/xc/fonts/bdf/75dpi/timB24.bdf': No such file or directory

rm: cannot remove `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1/work/xc/fonts/bdf/75dpi/timI12.bdf': No such file or directory

rm: cannot remove `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1/work/xc/fonts/bdf/75dpi/timR18-ISO8859-3.bdb': No such file or directory

doppelherz root # rm -f /var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1/work/xc/fonts/bdf/75dpi/*

doppelherz root # ls /var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1/work/xc/fonts/bdf/75dpi/

UTBI__14-ISK8859-1.bdf     UTB___12.pcf.gz         courBO24-ISO8859-1.bdf     timB12.bdf  timI12.bdf

UTBI__24-ISK8859-3.pcf.gz  courBO08-ISO8859-4.bdf  helvBO14-ISO8859-2.pcf.gz  timB24.bdf  timR18-ISO8859-3.bdb

doppelherz root #

```

verwirrt mich.. das ist aber vielleicht der fehler!?

kann es ein defekt im dateisystem sein?

wenn ja, wie kann ich das prüfen?

gruß[/code]

----------

## sense.d

ok, ich hab mit der gentoo-cd neu gestartet, dann ein fsck.reiserfs durchlaufen lassen...

des hat dann auch ein paar fehler beseitigt.... aber nicht in diesem verzeichnis...

kurzum hab ich mal ein 

emerge flex

gemacht, weil das in so einigen threads probleme mit xorg gelöst hat, aber auch das half nichts....

nun bin ich restlos ratlos....

kann mir denn wirklich keiner helfen???

----------

## sense.d

hab auch ram gewechselt, und festplatte... 

ob es an den MAKEOPTS="-j3" liegt? 

das system worauf das läuft ist ein dual p3 500...

ram kann ich bis auf 512 mb aufstocken hab aber zur sicherheit erstmal nur ein riegel drin, um mem-fehler auszuschließen...

ich bräucht schon hilfe, weil ich kann nicht alles durchprobieren, weil der fehler erst nach ca 1,5 stunden kompilier-zeit kommt.... 

soviel zeit hab ich leider nciht....

kann ich das X11 vielleicht irgendwie anders installieren?

bin echt dankbar für JEDEN tipp....

----------

## sense.d

ok leute

hab ein fsck.reiserfs --rebuild-tree gemacht

damit waren dann die unlöschbaren dateien weg...

nun gehts...

aber draufkommen muss man halt...

 :Smile: 

gruß

----------

## psyqil

Das nenn' ich mal Selbsthilfe... Herzlichen Glückwunsch!  :Very Happy: 

----------

